# Raese Farm kidding thread 2016



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

December 31st
Premature triplets and a first time mom.. Only one survived and we are bottle feeding him in our house. Named him NYEve (nieve) for new years. If he grows a lot he will definitely be a cool looking wether for showing. 



























(he is very tiny)

January 7th
Triplets again (we think our new buck throws triplets..) and all are doing well. ALL GIRLS and the doe has never had does ever for 3 years straight.. For triplets they are very large. 






















That is all so far but we have two does that may kid soon tonight or tomorrow. More pictures to come!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Sorry for your losses but congrats on the others!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry for the losses but the kids look great.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

January 11th

HUGE 10 lbs single doe born just a few hours ago. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Another pictures of the triplets because they are ear tagged and adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are very cute, congrats.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Jan. 12th
Twins a boy(brown) and girl(black head)


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Finally moved all of the does into a larger pen and the babies love it! The baby with a sweater is NYEve our bottle baby.




































^ We may call her Cupid because she has a heart on her face! You can really see the heart in the other pictures as well.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So adorable! Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

minibarn said:


> So adorable! Congrats on all the kids!


Thank you!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Jan. 20th
5 babies, 3 boys & 2 girls, born of two mommas. They had them at the same time and place in the barn because we weren't expecting them to kid last night.. Three survive, one doeling and one buckling, and are doing great so far getting to nurse from two mommas, but one gorgeous dark colored, caped doe we may have to bottle feed because she is too weak..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute kids! Love the one that looks like it has a sock up one leg


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

sassykat6181 said:


> Cute kids! Love the one that looks like it has a sock up one leg


Thank you!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

they are so cute. I love boer kids


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, adorable.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on all the adorable kids! So sorry you lost a few though.

The dam determines the number of kids and the sire determines the sex of the kids, so your new buck is not to blame for the triplets


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

little cuties. Congrats. sorry for the loss tho.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations on all the adorable kids! So sorry you lost a few though.
> 
> The dam determines the number of kids and the sire determines the sex of the kids, so your new buck is not to blame for the triplets


All of the does we own have kidded multiple times before and we have never had triplets out of them so we thought it may have involved the buck in some way.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

crazygoatlady_inthemaking said:


> All of the does we own have kidded multiple times before and we have never had triplets out of them so we thought it may have involved the buck in some way.


Yep - they are not very good about being consistent! Your feeding program can affect the number of eggs the dams "drop" some, which is why people "flush" with grain before breeding, but the buck has nothing to do with the number of kids.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Totally in love with this buckling at 10 days old. He looks soo much like his sire. 





























Here is the sire to all the 2016 kids








Havn't got too many recent pictures but I will try sometime in the next week.


----------

